
Ask HN: What's the best resources to learn Networking? - jklepatch
Context: I am a dev studying Kubernetes &#x2F; Cloud &#x2F; AWS, and I would benefit from having solid foundations in Networking, which is often abstracted away with the cloud.<p>Tangent to this question is: what kind of of task &#x2F; project I should do to learn about networking?
======
thepapanoob
look up the CCNA certification! the information you need to pass that sum up a
pretty good chunk of networking.

so get yourself your favorite search engine and look up studying material for
that ;)

